# What are best socks on the market for extreme sweaty feet



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*sweaty feet*



noahsdad said:


> Whether summer or winter I'm on my feet all day at work or I'm outside playing my feet sweat all the time and I'm sick of cheap cotton socks that are always damp & stink when I take my shoes off, And yes I do wash my feet , What the options for socks out there .
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


I will be watching this thread as I have the same problem with my feet sweating.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Russ, I too have the sweaty feet problem and what I have been doing the past few seasons is I apply gel Mennon unscented deoderant to my feet. Also use a thin sock with a thicker wool blend outersock. Wetness is a major contributor to cold feet so if you can cut down on the moisture you will be warmer.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

*Try antiperspirant*

1) You can use antiperspirant on your feet. You can even get "prescription" antiperspirants from your doc. These do work.

2) As or socks, try coolmax or similar synthetics. I would stay away from merino wool. It's comfy by wears out pretty quick with regular usage.

3) Make sure your footwear is as breathable as possible, i.e. mesh > goretex, etc > leather.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Me also....

Go to the local bike shop and get some good bike riding ankle socks. Mine are Coolmax and some other materials. They can't be beat for wicking sweat. Then get some Covert Threads socks. I use the Rock/Sand socks for warm weather and ICE when the temps fall. I also only use 400 gram boots. That sock combo will save your feet!!!


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

My wife worked for podiatrists and i did not ask for sock type but i did ask about my feet sweating so bad and they recomended antiperspirant so now i buy one for my pits and one for my feet!


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Darn tough coolmax

Underarmour's

Not sure if they will eliminate your sweaty feet but they will help it. Also your footwear needs to be able to breath. Washing the foot pad inside your boots also will help. (once they get saturated with sweat it doesn't take much the next time)


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

458win said:


> Darn tough coolmax
> 
> Underarmour's
> 
> Not sure if they will eliminate your sweaty feet but they will help it. Also your footwear needs to be able to breath. Washing the foot pad inside your boots also will help. (once they get saturated with sweat it doesn't take much the next time)


 Hunting in S. Florida during the summer you sweat, A LOT. I also wear gore-tex boots, so I do sweat a lot. I was very dissapointed (to say the least) with the underarmour sox. I could take them off and ring them out. In fact I had to carry a spare set to change out after awhile.

I bought scentlok socks (the green ones) and man they are great! Off the top of my head I do not know what they are made out of but I'm super happy with them.


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

got to agree with the underarmour socks, they feel great inside any boots i wear when active. 

probably worth investing in a boot rack that lets you store your boots sole-up, too.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

X-Scent socks work the best for me, but still looking for something better. At work, I have two pairs of work shoes, and wear one pair one day then the other the next. 

For hunting, I spray my feet with Primos Silver XP before I go out, and wear the X-scent socks and spray my boots with XP. It has made a big difference, but haven't found a cure. Tried Quaternary Ammonium disinfectant on feet every day, didn't seem to help, hydrogen peroxide on feet every day, helped a little. I guess I need to take 2 months off and go barefoot in the salt water. I bet that would fix it.

Slowhandstl


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

MGB said:


> 1) You can use antiperspirant on your feet. You can even get "prescription" antiperspirants from your doc. These do work.
> 
> 2) As or socks, try coolmax or similar synthetics. I would stay away from merino wool. It's comfy by wears out pretty quick with regular usage.
> 3) Make sure your footwear is as breathable as possible, i.e. mesh > goretex, etc > leather.


I love my merino wool socks. They are the best I have found for staying dry and as odor free as possible. I do agree they wear out a little quicker.


----------



## dts (May 23, 2006)

Cotton is the absolute worst sock you can wear. Wool is awesome and also very comfortable. It will stay warm even when wet and it will wick moisture away from your skin. Wool also works in hot weather. Try these companies: 

SmartWool --- my favorite - https://www.smartwool.com/default.cfm

Woolology: https://www.smartwool.com/woolology/

Thorlo
Fox River
Cabelas
REI


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Definitely get rid of the cotton. Then your best bet for comfort and keeping your feet dry is to wear a thin liner sock made of some sort of poly material (thermax, polypropylene, etc), then wear a wool or wool blend sock. There are many different thicknesses when it comes to wool socks, so choose accordingly for whatever activity you're doing.

When I'm elk hunting I wear some poly liner socks, then my Merino wool blend socks. At the end of the day, my feet are comfortable and dry.:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryguru1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I use Under Armour synthetic. The work great. Sprinkle a little monkey butt powder in your socks before you put them on. It works great.

http://www.archeryguru.blogspot.com


----------



## forester75 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a forester and spend the bettr part of every day on my feet in all sorts of conditions from swamps to sand, flatlands to mountains. these are what I've found to work best for me:

1. Wear a polypropylene liner sock under a wool sock of the appropriate weight. Both will "wick" the sweat away from your feet. 
2. Keep at least TWO pairs of work boots and alternate the days on which you wear them. (Yes, I know that good boots are expen$ive, but its cheaper than repeat visits to the Doc.)
3. Anti Monkey Butt powder in your liner socks (DON'T use too much.)


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

I work for a running store, our #1 seller is a brand called Balega.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

my feet do the same sweet and then get cold like other people have said good sock and try some foot powder


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Sweaty feet*

Former forester and logger here. My feet sweat whne I huke and get cold when I stop. Anti perspirant helps, foot powder can help, poly pro sock liners and merino wool help a lot with dryness and warmth. Consider not wearing Gore Tex boots. Like a big plastic bag onyour feet. Change into dry socks mid day. Breathable boots in warm weather, socks that wick moisture away from you feet.


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

walmart sells sock liners in there sock section. wanna stay cheap, steal a pair of your female companions nylon stockings. No, fishnets dont work. Nylon is breathable and will work as a liner and keep your feet warm. I havent tried this as I can get my head into wearing nylon, but some guys do what they have to. Wife told me about her ex that used this method.... ALso silk makes a good liner as well.


----------



## phillipsv (Aug 8, 2021)

noahsdad said:


> Whether summer or winter I'm on my feet all day at work or I'm outside playing my feet sweat all the time and I'm sick of cheap cotton socks that are always damp & stink when I take my shoes off, And yes I do wash my feet , What the options for socks out there .
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ





noahsdad said:


> Whether summer or winter I'm on my feet all day at work or I'm outside playing my feet sweat all the time and I'm sick of cheap cotton socks that are always damp & stink when I take my shoes off, And yes I do wash my feet , What the options for socks out there .
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


A high quality, breathable sock that manages odor would work. Organic antibacterials that are lab tested should take care of odor. Moisture management should allow the moisture to travel through the sock and evaporate. Try the advanced textiles. Here is a link if interested: socks with built in technology.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

In hot weather, I like lightweight merino wool. Sounds hot, but it's not. Smartwools are what I have. All synthetics and liners start to feel like wearing plastic bags, no matter how much they claim to "wick" moisture. Lightweight Smartwool just breathes, so moisture evaporates. Synthetic socks might wick, but they seem to hold lots of sweat after wicking it.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Darn tough have treated me well


----------



## Tenn47 (Feb 25, 2020)

I use smart wool socks year round and every day I also put my work boots on my boot dryer every day they dry from the inside out also wear non insulated boots and carry boot blankets to my stand


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

MGB said:


> *Try antiperspirant*
> 
> 1) You can use antiperspirant on your feet. You can even get "prescription" antiperspirants from your doc. These do work.
> 
> ...


I used up scented Sure spray on anti persperent. It helps a lot.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

darn tough socks


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

JHOArrowslinger said:


> Balega


they look nice. Wool or some poly mix?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Injini nuwool….don’t laugh until you try them…significantly cuts down in moisture build-up between toes and reduces blistering…I bought a couple buddies pairs as gifts, they all added several pair to their Arsenal and shared with their friends and families as well…





__





Benefits of Toe Socks | Injinji®


What are the benefits of toesocks? Injinji toesocks prevent blisters, provide total foot utilization, and sweat-wicking moisture management.




www.injinji.com





Love mine and have several pair now for different applications


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

farm to feet Damascus. have cushion. Breath really well. One of the few socks I can wear without soaked feet.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

noahsdad said:


> Whether summer or winter I'm on my feet all day at work or I'm outside playing my feet sweat all the time and I'm sick of cheap cotton socks that are always damp & stink when I take my shoes off, And yes I do wash my feet , What the options for socks out there .
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


Tagged


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

I use "Sweat Block" and keeps my feet very dry. id recommend this over antiperspirant. I went that route first and the Sweat Block is much more effictive. Thats the biggest key to warm feet is keeping them dry first.


----------



## mckbcat2000 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll repeat what some others have said. Darn Tough. I have experience with their lighter socks and they tend to wear thru the thin material. I stick with the heavier socks now. They have a real lifetime warranty. The thinner socks I bought that wore thru, I sent them all back and got credit at the Darn Tough website. You can wear them several days in a row and they don't stink. Yes, they're a bit expensive but the qualities outweigh the cost,,,,,in my opinion.


----------

